# This video brought tears to my eyes..



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Watch the whole video. It makes you realise the generosity of some people.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Made me cry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Go to Africa you'll be crying Victoria Falls. There's a beggar at every traffic light. Surprise, or maybe no surprise, the level of giving and sharing is higher than you could ever imagine. There's an African word for it UBUNTU. (Oooh-bun-too.)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was the beggars gift, not that he was a beggar, which got to me.


----------

